# Propane Smoker In The Cold



## Smoke_em_If_You_Got_em (Jan 29, 2020)

I want to use my vertical propane smoker (Smoke Vault) this weekend for a shoulder and a brisket.  I am expecting outside temps to be between 35-45 degress.  Anyone think of any issues I may have and more importantly tips to help with an efficient cook.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jan 29, 2020)

I think you should be okay, unless there is considerable wind. you _*may *_need to crank it up a bit higher than usual, but 40 isn't that cold. If there is a lot of wind, all bets are off unless you can somehow create an efficient wind break.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 29, 2020)

A Welders Blanket would be useful as insulation.  If not available, keeping the Smoker protected from the wind is helpful. You will likely have to boost the temp to maintain where you need it. Some Bricks for a heat sink will be beneficial. Some others may be able to add to this...JJ


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 29, 2020)

Shouldn't have any problems. I have a smoke vault too and usually runs fairly well even in cold temperatures. As you know its not made out of the thickest material but it keeps rolling along. Only issue I have ever had was when it was really cold and I put 35 pounds of cold ass turkey it in at once. Struggled to get back up to temp! Good luck with the butt and brisket!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2020)

I have a Master Built 40" propane and I use it year round all temps. If you use JJ's suggestion make sure not to cover the vents.

Warren


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 29, 2020)

Good advice. 
Wind is our enemy more than actual air temperature.
I look forward to a winter smoke when temps get above freezing. 
Not a gasser, but the kettle does pretty good.


SmokinVOLfan said:


> ...
> Only issue I have ever had was when it was really cold and I put 35 pounds of cold ass turkey it in at once. Struggled to get back up to temp! Good luck with the butt and brisket!


Learned that lesson the hard way, too. 
Let the meat warm for a few hours before plopping in the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2020)

Since I'm in Florida, I really can't comment on really cold weather. But I do have a Smoke Vault & can get temps in the 400's pretty easily. The only killer to a propane smoker is wind. It can blow the flame out. If you can shield it  from the wind you should be OK. Good luck!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks for the like negolien it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Smoke_em_If_You_Got_em (Jan 30, 2020)

Thank you all for the advice.  I have ordered a welding blanket...I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Bodra (Feb 17, 2020)

i have a vertical Smoke Forge from Lowes , its great smoker, but no insulation for the body and only 15,000 BTU burner.

i tried it fully loaded with 40lbs of beef ribs on a -2 Celsius weather and i couldn't get it over 180F with the highest flame for over 6 hours.

i am thinking about drilling the orifice using the 1/16 drill size to increase heat output to the 27,286 BTU, following this guidance on orifice sizes for propane https://ssl.ca/wp-content/themes/sinclair-supply/pdf/Gas-Orifice-Capacity-Chart.pdf


----------



## Bodra (Oct 9, 2020)

Oh here is the solution that really did it, get a 6x8ft welding blanket, wraped it around the smoker, cut holes for ventilation and screwed back the handles and all fixtures again over the double layered blanket


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 9, 2020)

Congrats you got it figured out to get a smoke.

After this thread started, I got a pellet pooper (grill) in March.  Got a Harbor Freight welder blanket  to insulate from cool air temps and mostly the persistent wind.
Didn't make it a permanent as summer smoking doesn't need jacket


----------



## Murray (Oct 22, 2020)

If your using a remote thermometer to monitor temperatures I’d suggest you allow it to completely dry in the warmth of your house after the smoke. Let that condensation evaporate especially the condensation that you can’t see on the inside.  Open and pull out batteries. I let my thermometers sit on a heat register for 24 hours minimum.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 22, 2020)

Murray said:


> If your using a remote thermometer to monitor temperatures I’d suggest you allow it to completely dry in the warmth of your house after the smoke. Let that condensation evaporate especially the condensation that you can’t see on the inside.  Open and pull out batteries. I let my thermometers sit on a heat register for 24 hours minimum.


Great tip.


----------



## captainshawn (Dec 17, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Good advice.
> Wind is our enemy more than actual air temperature.
> I look forward to a winter smoke when temps get above freezing.
> Not a gasser, but the kettle does pretty good.
> ...


Did the same thing


----------

